# drive-ability nightmare!



## Friend'sSER (Sep 5, 2010)

2005 altima SE-R began to miss, had low power at high rpm and check engine MIL. The dealership replaced O2 sensors, A/F ratio sensors and now there is no power over 3 thousand RPM. The oil pressure floats at about 20 psi for the first 20 minutes of driving and after that drops very low and the oil pressure light comes on! The dealership didn't know what to do so they called the tech line and they want to replace the inner front cover, they believe the gaskets/seals that allow the oil to flow up to the cams have failed and they are an integrated part of the inner front cover. The repair costs upwards of $2gs and they don't even know for sure if that is going to fix it! Any thoughts/help/advice would be greatly appreciated. I have a couple friends who are very handy with tools and cars, but haven't had much experience with Nissan. Please help! thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The low oil pressure could be due to several factors:
- Defective oil filter.
- Plugged up oil pickup strainer. Leaking O-ring on oil strainer.
- Defective oil pressure regulator.
- Defective oil pump.


----------

